# AOL Installation Problems



## N V D (Feb 28, 2005)

A few weeks ago, I click my AIM shortcut to get an error (Sorry, don't have a picture, it was something along the lines of 'Program is not valid, reinstalling the program may fix this problem), so I uninstall AOL in hopes of reinstallation. I am reinstalling with the installation file I got from AOL Instant Messenger's website] .

I'm almost done with installing:










When I get this message: 










Followed by this one:










This is after it installs all of AOL's _fantastic_ adds and offers on my 
desktop :sad: .

If someone has had this problem before (or not) and are willing to help me, it was greaty appreciated. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

If the only thing you need is the IM service AOL provides, try this http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Gaim-for-Windows-Download-6711.html Gaim is multi-platform, meaning you get all your IM applications in one interface. It may lack some bells-n-whistles the other applications offer, but you'll have less trouble with it in the long run.


----------



## N V D (Feb 28, 2005)

Cool, thanks alot. I just installed it, it's awsome.


----------

